# Free Shawl Pattern From Berroco-Schoonheid Shawl



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-Berroco featured this free shawl pattern in today's newsletter. Denise http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Schoonheid.pdf


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Hi everyone-Berroco featured this free shawl pattern in today's newsletter. Denise http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Schoonheid.pdf


Thank you, Denise. Nice pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jokim-It was my pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

saw-As always, you're very welcome. Did you have a good Christmas? Our cold weather went a bit nuts here. We went into the 80's during the day and still cold at night. Long Beach got a bit windy as well but the 83 degrees on Christmas day sure felt good!We were supposed to be in the mid 70's today but it feels closer to 80 outside right now. Denise


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Denise. Got it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice edging! thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## scoobyboo74 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks-great pattern!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

nice. thanks, saved this one.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is terrific... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the posting.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. What a lovely shawl.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Did I read the pattern correctly? It appears to start at a smaller width and end at a larger width? Not the usual triangular or rectangular shape?


----------



## middlec (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, it is so pretty! Happy New Year!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

GrannyH-I haven't had a chance to do more than a fast skim-over of the directions. I know what I read did say an Interesting triangular shawl. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ladies-You are all very welcome. It was my pleasure to find and post the link for you! Denise


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for the link. This is a delightful looking shawl. Looks really warm. Downloaded the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank You for sharin' the lovely pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice pattern - Thank you very much


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Simple but elegant.

Thanks Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

My pleasure, ladies! Denise


----------



## Mrear (Dec 10, 2013)

I would like a free pattern for a knitted cape


----------



## Mrear (Dec 10, 2013)

I would like a free pattern for a knitted cape


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mrear-Here's a link that might help. Also, if you Google/Yahoo search free cape knitting pattern, you'll find other links to check out. Denise http://voices.yahoo.com/free-knitting-patterns-ladies-capes-6852944.html


----------

